
Six weeks in and I want to smooch react native on its big old head - dannolan
https://m.proxima.io/six-weeks-in-and-i-want-to-smooch-react-native-on-its-big-old-forehead-895f8fe148f5
======
cableshaft
I've been spending some of my spare time learning it. Just seeing the same
thing working on my Android phone and my iPod Touch with almost zero code
difference has been a beautiful thing to behold.

But coming from native iOS development, some things seem harder to grok and
slower to implement (like I'm writing more code than I'd have to on iOS, and
loading and saving data is the current thing I'm trying to figure out and it
seems a little unintuitive, and like there's seven different possible
solutions various people have made and are all claiming is the best). But I'm
slowly working through that, and for me the cross-platform aspect of things
really makes up for it.

